# welche Bypassgartenschere (Hersteller) nutzt ihr so ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Feb. 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte mir nun diese Woche mal eine neue Gartenschere (als Bypassversion) kaufen,sie soll lange halten und gut verarbeitet sein, bisher habe ich die vom A**I gekauft - ich bin aber trotz Pflege usw. nicht ganz mit der Schneideleistung zufrieden. Eine Einstellbarkeit der Messer ist hier ja auch nicht möglich...


Von einigen Fachleuten wurde mir die Firma FEL*O empfohlen, ich hab also da mal geschaut und hab diese Möglichkeiten: http://www.felco.de/felco/pages/business.page?name=TAILLE - ENTRETIEN PARCS ET JARDINS

mich hat allerdings dieser Test hier etwas verwirrt: http://www.livingathome.de/pflanzen_gaertnern/gartentests/gartenscheren/kandidaten.html


1. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit den Ergonomischen ? Könnt ihr diese eher empfehlen als die Standard ?

2. von welchem Hersteller nutzt ihr eine und wie seid Ihr so zufrieden ?


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: welche Bypassgartenschere (Hersteller) nutzt ihr so ?*

Hallo Ralf,

über die billigen von A*** und L*** usw. hab ich mich auch lange geärgert. Ganz gute Erfahrungen hab ich mit den Scheren von Gar***na, habe aber auf meiner Wunschliste die Scheren von Fi**ars stehen. 

Auch hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nicht immer eine Bypass die richtige Wahl ist. Gehölze schneide ich besser mit einer Amboss-Schere.

Wichtigstes Kriterium beim Aussuchen für mich: Wie liegt sie mir in der Hand!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: welche Bypassgartenschere (Hersteller) nutzt ihr so ?*

Gehölze schneide ich auch mit ner Amboss, ich suche halt noch ne gute Bypass für den Rosenschnitt + Teichpflanzen + __ Hortensien usw.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob hier jemand was zur FEL*O sagen kann


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: welche Bypassgartenschere (Hersteller) nutzt ihr so ?*

Hach ja, die Fel..o!

Hab ich mir auch angeschaut. Ist mir zu schwer und zu teuer. Und mit den ergonomischen hatte ich Probleme mit der "Lenkung". Das kann aber an meiner Feinmotorik liegen.


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: welche Bypassgartenschere (Hersteller) nutzt ihr so ?*

Hallo Ralf,

ich ärgere mich mehr oder minder immer noch mit "no name" und 1-2 G*rden*-Scheren herum. 
Habe bis jetzt noch nicht sooviel zum Schnippeln, sodass es geht.
Die Scheren müssen manchmal auch zur Maniküre bei Otto herhalten. :smoki

Zum Thema Fel*o schau mal bei www.forum.planten.de in die Suchfunktion. Da ist wirklich schon sehr viel zusammen gekommen an Infos. Die meisten schwören wohl drauf.


----------



## Pammler (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: welche Bypassgartenschere (Hersteller) nutzt ihr so ?*

ich benutze eine Gartenschere mit Ratsche vom L**L ist für mich ganz brauchbar, da ich so selten Bäume schneide, das ich dann gleich die Kettensäge nehme.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. März 2009)

*AW: welche Bypassgartenschere (Hersteller) nutzt ihr so ?*

so, hier mal ein kleine Fazit. ich habe mir nun am Freitag die F*lco 2 gekauft und den genzen Sa. meine Pflanzen im Garten beschnibbelt - ich kann euch diese absolut ebmpfehlen = eine Schere fürs Leben, sie schneidet die Pflanzenstiele wie Butter. Es gibt immer Ersatzteile zu kaufen falls mal was putt geht. Man kann das Messerblatt genau ausrichten usw.

Nach jedem Gebrauch nen bissl mit WD 40 und nem tuch säubern und schon gehts ihr gut. Die Messer werden ebenfalls kaum stumpf - ist warscheinlich der gleiche spezielle stahl und Schliff wie bei den legendären schweizer Taschenmessern ... die orginale werden ja auch nie stumpf.

Wenn jemand wirklich Wert auf eine langhaltende, super verarbeitete Schere legt und gerne viele Stauden/Rosen usw. absolut exakt schneiden will kann ich diese nur empfehlen 


 diese Schere bekommen übrigens die meisten Gärtnerazubis zu Beginn der Ausbildung und können diese dann nach bestandener prüfung behalten


----------



## laolamia (4. März 2009)

*AW: welche Bypassgartenschere (Hersteller) nutzt ihr so ?*

hallo!

ich nutzte den winter um an einem baumschnittkurs teilzunehmen 
da hab ich mehrere scheren getestet, die f*lco2 gefiehl mir am besten.

nun ist eine zu mir unterwegs.

gruss lao


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. März 2009)

*AW: welche Bypassgartenschere (Hersteller) nutzt ihr so ?*

na da wünsch ich dir viel Spass damit 

für dickere Äste an Bäumen/ Sträuchern so ab 20mm empfehl ich da eine Ratschenschere z.B. von Fis*ars - aber nur wenn man öfter solches viel schneiden muss.

da ich eher selten dickere Äste schneide, reicht mir eine billige no name 2 Hand Schere die ich allerdings jedes mal ordentlich mit nem wetzstein schärfe und öle.


also wie gesagt, für gartenfreunde die viele rosen, stauden und co haben kann ich nur empfehlen - investiert das geld - eurer Pflanzen zu liebe


----------

